
American Businesses in China Feel Heat of a Cyberdispute - ghosh
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/01/world/asia/american-businesses-in-china-feel-heat-of-a-cyberdispute.html?hp&_r=2
======
Zigurd
Companies will have to decide which side they are on: for the governments and
against the people, or for the people. Companies like Cisco and IBM want to
have it both ways. That time has come to a close.

With end to end encryption for mail and storage, Google has taken the first
steps to providing strong security tools that are easy enough for routine use.
That is the only way forward. The wishy washy deserve to see their businesses
wither.

Which is not to say Chinese companies don't also like to complain: They can
fork Android if they want to. But they, too, can't have it both ways. Google
is right to reject modified Android OSs for Google logo products on several
grounds. If Baidu wants their own Android, they will have to provide the
ecosystem behind it, too.

------
droope
this article is a joke

